# What strings do you use?



## godzillaviolist

hello,
I was just wondering what kind of strings the string players here use. I use medium Helicores. I'll keep on using them until I get a proffesional instrument, and then I might switch to gut wound C-G-D with steel A ( the usual prefference among violists ).
godzilla


----------



## Daniel

Eudoxa gut strings


----------



## Quaverion

Thomastik Dominants


----------



## godzillaviolist

Daniel, since you use gut strings, perhaps I could ask you if it's true about them being difficult to use ( snap easily, go out of tune quickly, don't last ect. )?


----------



## Daniel

I was worrying about that also before getting them. But if I play regulary, they stay in tune very well, I was amazed. And they are not too sensitive with humidity. But I had to play them "warm" for some weeks. Not to stay in tune, but to develop their sound. Maybe I needed some time to develop the full warm and lovely tone because they are my first gut strings. I really can recommend them, and you are rather not limited in repertoire.


----------



## Harvey

I have used Eudoxa for a long time, and none have ever snapped. I don't tune more than I do with synthetic strings.

I just put on a set of Olivs Friday. So far, I really like them. They are sweet and powerful, and gives my violin some authority. I can't keep using them though. The price... !


----------



## Daniel

Is there a big difference to Eudoxa? If yes, what difference?


----------



## Harvey

On my violin they are very similar to Eudoxa. Only more powerful, more balanced (especially the A-string), and perhaps more complex (my last Eudoxa set was kind of old so it lost some overtones). If you like Eudoxa then you should definitely try these.


----------



## myviolin8mysox

I use Dominant. They seem to be pretty well made.


----------



## Quaverion

I just swtiched to evah priazzis. They are AMAZING! I strongly encourage all of those who have not tried them to use them. I am never going back to Dominants again!


----------



## MustPractice

I don't know if it's just me... but I find that Dominants nowadays lack quality... their strings go dead quick and oxidises real easily, not to mention less responsive also.


----------



## CrazyViolesque

*Pirastro*

Hey everyone, I'm a newbie  Cool forum.
I use pirastro strings, I reckon they are the best.


----------



## TwoTree

*Strings I Use*

I'm a big fan of Larsens. But like anybody else, used Dominants for many years. In fact, I really didn't start experimenting with strings until I started working in a violin shop a few years ago. I've tried Obligatos, Prim, Helicores, D'Addarios, Red Labels, and like Larsens the best.

I feel Larsen strings bring out the best overall qualities of my violin: more of the darks, but rounder, more luscious. More of the highs, but sweeter, cleaner, more of the mid-range, but robust, choclatey...I know, I know, I used to collect wine. The descriptions for how a really good wine tastes often do parallel the tones of a good violin, don't you think?


----------



## Music_Junkie

I like having an eclectic set up! I use Dominant G and silver D because though they don't sound very great they last a decent length for what you pay. I use an Obligato A and my E string varies upon the repertoire I am playing. Right now I have a gold Oliv but normally I would use the Universal E or Evah Pirazzi gold E. My frustration with Pirazzi's is that I love them but they go dead in under 2 weeks which gets costly to replace so I only use them for special concerts.


----------



## Violinista

Evah Pirazzi most of the time...that or Thom Dom. on the GDA and Goldbrokat on the E.


----------



## soul_syringe

thomastik dom all the way baby...


----------



## ikklebassoonist

I generally use dominants, as per recommendation by my teacher. I might start looking into trying some new ones, see if I can find some I really like. I'm Grade four standard, and do a mix of orchestral, solo, and chamber playing. Any recommendations?


----------



## hermzie

I use Obligatos. I find that they're quite good, much better than Dominant strings.


----------



## The_1337

i use dominants for g, d, a, and pirastro wondertone for e.


----------



## R.Zhao

Zyex, sounds decent - good lower strings - harsh E. Used to use Dominant, never tried any other brand...


----------



## World Violist

I like Dominants a lot; they take about two weeks or so to really break in, but once they do, they are some of the best strings I've heard.

Currently, though, I'm sort of experimenting with CGD Obligato strings with an Evah Pirazzi A, or something like that.


----------



## Poeme_elegiaque

Vision Strings


----------



## altiste

*viola strings*

I use Zyex C,G, & D with Kaplan A on a modern French viola. They take a good week to play in and I find the sound is v.good. I've tried Dominants; I found the sound uninteresting, and I've tried Evahs which I found very overpriced.


----------



## PostMinimalist

ikklebassoonist said:


> I generally use dominants, as per recommendation by my teacher. I might start looking into trying some new ones, see if I can find some I really like. I'm Grade four standard, and do a mix of orchestral, solo, and chamber playing. Any recommendations?


Bassoon strings!?! Sorry!

As a double bassist, I have been using Thomastik spirocore for 30 years (professionally for 20). I'm always dreading the day when they stop making them. I don't know what I would do!
F


----------



## michaellong

I have used Vision Solo have a darker sound they are not to bad a nice sound, I just changed the strings yesterday I am trying Vision Titanium Violin.


----------



## World Violist

Some things have changed in the last three and a half years since I posted here. My viola is seventeen inches now, and I have Obbligato strings now. They seem to work quite well with my viola, which resonates like crazy so I get this huge dark sound. I don't think I could possibly use Visions because they're supposed to be darker... I doubt that would work so well with my viola.


----------



## Charon

For my violin, I use Evah Pirazzi strings for G,D and A. I use a Synoxa for the E string. This combination was recommended to me by my instructor, and I would make the same recommendation to any other!

I used to use Dominants, but I much prefer my new string setup to these.


----------



## lokomotiv

I initially started using Pirastro but changed to Dominants. They sound pretty good. I would definately be interested in trying the Evah Pirazzi one day.


----------



## MusicSoundsNice

I use Evah Pirrazsi strings, with a Goldsteel E (my local music shop claims that they don't stock normal Es, but I have my doubts). Personally, I find the sound of Pirrazzi strings better than those of dominants, although the Es tend to snap more often than dominant Es.


----------



## michaellong

Right now I have the Peter Infeld with the gold plated E string it is a month, the strings have a lots of colours and power on my violin. So far they sound great, we will see in 6 months. I have used Evah Pirazzi before in the past.


----------

